# Color of dog's nails



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've heard people mention that their dogs had black nails or had light nails. Does anybody else's dog have light nails with a black stripe down the top? That's how Enzo's are and I've never seen that on any other dogs.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are all sorts of variations. I've seen dogs with nails partially one color.

My 2yo has stripes too. They were especially cute when he was a tiny puppy!


----------



## pix (Jun 18, 2010)

Vash's nails are the same, in the back at least. They almost seem completely black in the front! Thankfully they are partially clear - makes it easy to clip them


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Charlie's nails are a kind of slightly opaque-ish tan color - I guess that's supposed to be the "clear" type, but my parents' Jack Russell Terrier has the black stripe thing on some of his nails. I think they're cute!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito's are exactly the same way as you described Enzo's!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I've heard people mention that their dogs had black nails or had light nails. Does anybody else's dog have light nails with a black stripe down the top? That's how Enzo's are and I've never seen that on any other dogs.


Cool! "Racing Nails!"

:curtain:

.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max's were just like that. Checking now...as a grown up they are just clear.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bobbie has clear or pinkish with the stripe down the top...its cute..=)


----------

